# Mirrolure Crash Course



## Carolina Rebel

I know this topic has been covered in great detail over time, but I'm having trouble finding good resources for the basics. 
I'm looking for a crash course in surf fishing Mirro-Lures for trout in the wintertime. Not looking for color selection or even retrieve type, because those have been covered ad nauseam. What I'm looking for is conditions and structure I need to look for when targeting winter trout in the surf. Specifically, do these fish stay in holes, cuts, and sloughs like many other surf species? Should I target them in the wash like I would a whiting, or do I need to get past the first set of breakers? Finally, I've heard this is primarily a dawn and dusk venture, that trout are crepuscular feeders when it's cold out. Is this true? 
Might be heading to the coast for New Years, and I want to be prepared! Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## kayak456

I am no master at surf fishing for trout, but I have caught quite a few this year and last.

For starters I dont think a color really matters. Use a natural color like a light body and black back, or one with spots. Some people say use bright colored on cloudy days and vice versa..BS. baitfish like pogys and mullet don't change color on a cloudy day ( they can in cloudy water but they sure won't be orange or pink). So for starters use a natural patern

Next the mirrolures i use in the surf are suspending (not sinking or floating). The sinking ones will go to the bottom and the floating ones will not work. With a suspending mirrolure that suspends at about 12 inches or more it stays in the hit zone. Honestly all I do it cast it out and keep up with the slack because the surf does all of the action,and with the cold water slow is best. 

I look for places where the sandbar is close to the beach and ideally its more than 3 feet deep. I have had good luck fishing holes but not really hard structure(a good place is the pipe at kure beach,I got one trout there on Friday).

My favorite mirrolure is the mirrodine. I don't like the mirrolures with 3 trebles,and if you do use those remove the middle treble.. remember you only need one hook to catch a fish and the more hooks you have,the more damage you'll do to the fish.

For trout surf fishing I use a moderate action st croix tidemaster with a stradic 3000 and 10 pound braid, and I use a 15 pound floruo leader of about 20 inches (tie it directly to braid). 

Tide doesn't matter as long as you have some moving water. I catch them in the middle of the da(I don't go at dusk or dawn) so I dont know about morning or night. 

Another good way is to use a live shrimp under a bobber when the surf is really calm,fish the shrimp under the float about 3 feet down. And throw it upcurrent and let it drift in the trough.

Hope this helps
-Andrew


----------



## mahimarauder

One thing Ive learned, and not just for trout but for most species, is if the water is cloudy or dirty, or when fishing predawn/dawn and dusk, fish a darker color lure. Along the same lines, fish a lighter colored lure in clear water or bright light and clear water. 

One of the main things to remember when fishing trout is that they typically bite on the down fall of the bait. Make sure when retrieving your bait to allow ample time for the bait to fall. 

As far as the gear to use, kayak456 has it. Go light. 10 lb braid is perfect and has the right amount of sensitivity, but if you like mono better, that'll work just fine. If you do choose to use braided line, you MUST use a fluorocarbon leader! Trout have good eyes and will pass up on braid tied straight to the lure. They also have very weak mouths, so the fluorocarbon also acts like a shock absorber so the hook doesnt just rip through his mouth.

Hope this helps.......


----------



## Fishman

Good reading and just a few 

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f279/mirrolure-101-simplified-25921.html

http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/19mr.html

http://www.mirrolure.com/mirrodine-xl.pdf

http://www.mirrolure.com/classics/20mr_22mr.html

http://www.mirrolure.com/seriesIII/s20mr.html

http://www.mirrolure.com/seriesIII/s25mr.html


----------



## kayak456

I twitch and retireive mirrolures when on a boat or bank but I never do in the surf. And I always use the same color because it makes sense,fish don't change colors . The lures for to attract fisherman,not fish

And Ihave a good friend who has a 21 foot boat and trout fishes all the time and he uses no leaders,leader do not matter trust me,the only reason Iuse the leader is because with braid it tends to get tangled with the hooks and also it gets caught in the split rings that attach the hooks. I know many trout fisherman who use no leader. Once again leaders are more to attract fisherman. I know some fish are scared of leaders but I mainly use leader just for makeing carolina rigs and also to keep hooks from getting tangled . Now they all use the green power pro,not yellow,I'm sure it wouldn't work with yellow but the green actually does blend in the water alot


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

kayak456 said:


> I twitch and retireive mirrolures when on a boat or bank but I never do in the surf. And I always use the same color because it makes sense,fish don't change colors . The lures for to attract fisherman,not fish
> 
> And Ihave a good friend who has a 21 foot boat and trout fishes all the time and he uses no leaders,leader do not matter trust me,the only reason Iuse the leader is because with braid it tends to get tangled with the hooks and also it gets caught in the split rings that attach the hooks. I know many trout fisherman who use no leader. *Once again leaders are more to attract fisherman*. I know some fish are scared of leaders but I mainly use leader just for makeing carolina rigs and also to keep hooks from getting tangled . Now they all use the green power pro,not yellow,I'm sure it wouldn't work with yellow but the green actually does blend in the water alot


. Green blends in with YOUR eyes, sticks out like a sore thumb in the water column. Besides that, the trout near me have teeth and gill plates so a leader is nice if you are catching ones bigger then 12". I don't use a leader because i am attracted to spending $15 for 25yrd of line, that's for sure. I do like catching fish tho...


----------



## kayak456

I don't know how fish see but I am saying that I know many trout fisherman who don't use leaders and still catch tons and tons of trout. Braid is very abrasvie resistent so biteoffs and gills don't harm it. I know you can catch more with a leader but it is definatly not mandatory. 

I live in maryland and we use leader for stripers and stuff. I use leader on all fishing I do and I use them for all lure fishing. I just know you don't have to have a leader to catch fish. 

Many people complain how flouro carbon is so expensive.. seagar is expensive and I only use that for flounder fishing.berkley has a flour0 line that is excellent and cost about the same as braid. You can buy a 330 yard spool of it for like 14 dollars, compared to 25 yards of seagar for 14 dollars. Like I said I know leader can help a lot when water is crystal clear but when water is muddy like surf fish don't care one thing leaders are good for is to control a fish by the boat
In the surf you mirrolure will definatly get roller around a lot and you hooked will get tangled a lot in the line but the stiffer leader should stop that


----------



## NCsurffisher

the question was what kind of beach structure to fish and that is easy: where white water meets blue water. put another way, where a shoal or bar or point meets deeper water. the key is usually to find a unique piece of structure on the beach. a bar and narrow slough is great, but if the whole beach consists of a bar and narrow slough, then I'd try to find something more distinct, like a small point. Not that the bar/slough isn't worth working - it is. In low light conditions, the fish will often feed right on top of bars or shoals, so keep that in mind. To me, presentation is more important than color, although like everyone, I have my go to colors. I usually cast into the white water and position myself in a way that allows my lure to sweep naturally into the strike zone (usually the edge of the white water). But you want to try different approaches and presentations.

I use the M52 or MR52 style of mirrolure which is the old standard sinking with three trebles. They cast well in the surf, and I believe you want to be on the bottom, especially in winter when the fish are chillin. Earlier in the season I might go with a quicker retrieve, but in the winter, you want to go very very slow. Most important thing is presentation and always being "in contact" with the lure. The bite can be really light. I also use even smaller braid, I think 6 or 8 lb. with a 15# flourocarbon leader.


----------



## bronzbck1

I agree with the above post. This time of year light line, fluoro is a must, and fish it so slow it is drifting. Not using a leader on braided line on trout this time of year is a waist of your time fishing.


----------



## surf rat

51 or 52 mr in the surf...Every serious Trout fisherman I know uses a Floro leader with braid or better yet in the surf try 8 lb Sunline Supersniper with a short 15 lb floro leader. It is a great choice in clear water during the day.


----------



## kayak456

I know a leader is a good choice. And I know most use them, I use them my self. I'm just saying I know many trout fisherman who catch a lot of trout with leader. Try not using a leader and then you'll find out its not nessecary. Maybe if they are not feeding a leeder would help but whe fish are activly feeding in the summer and fall I don't think they care


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Thanks a ton guys! I've got a ton of MirroLures here (snatched up a bunch at a pawn shop way inshore at something like $2 each awhile back), and I've barely ever fished them. I've got a good grasp of fishing technique, just never where to do it--now I know! Unfortunately I just got a ton of work piled on me (I have to complete 80 hours of training this week, so that I can start teaching high school next week), so beach trip is looking less likely. Will trout still be on the beach in late January? 
I'd be using 7' M IM7 rods, fast action, with Daiwa Whisker SS 1300s with 10lb PowerPro. 
I guess I should chime in on fluoro vs. straight braid. I know 3 guides who target primarily speckled trout from Topsail to Little River. These guys always have fluoro leaders tied on, they tell me it's because trout can see braid. I tried to scrimp last year while fishing south end of Topsail (inlet side from the beach) with a Gulp shrimp and straight braid. I felt good, caught a 14" trout, couple smaller ones and some lizardfish. Guy walked up beside me fishing straight 6lb flouro and regular (unscented) grubs, and caught 2 citation specks in as many casts. Made a true believer out of me! May well have been a coincidence, maybe a statistical outlier, but for all the effort and money required for me to wet a line at the beach, I don't want $2 worth of leader to cost me fish. I'll also add, I hit the braid bandwagon hard several years ago, and I fished with no leader for a long time (aside from plugging for spanish). In the last year I've started using fluoro leaders almost everywhere (ponds, rivers, lakes, and ocean) and I've seen my catching improve. Once again, cheap confidence, and worth every penny.


----------



## kayak456

I use flouro for all fishing because Ihave been told to use it for years. My main point was that Iknow people who don't use leader and still catch fish

I hate to say it but you chances of the trout in january are slim,(when surf fishing) considering the face that its supposed to be cold.if you really want to january fish you can catch black drum of mercers in january when fishing live shrimp or fiddlers right up on the pilings. Also I've caught trout on mercers in january when fishinga stingsilver dead slow on the bottom(lift the rod only every 20 seconds or so)

I hate winter time so instead I resort to longboarding and basketball to keep me busy.


----------



## speckhunter80

Most folks fish a Mirrolure to fast especially in the winter.


----------



## JAM

speckhunter80 said:


> Most folks fish a Mirrolure to fast especially in the winter.


Most folks Trout Fish too Fast in General, if you think your going slow, Slow Down.... See allot of folks usin Stradics as well, way too fast of a reel to be a good trout reel.. Impossible to go slow enough with one of those, ya need a 4:1 3:7:1 to do it right in my book.. 

JAM


----------



## kayak456

No. The reel has nothing to do with it, you just reel slower. I catch plenty of trout on my setup and I'm sure you do with yours as well. Its the fisherman ,not the fish


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

JAM said:


> Most folks Trout Fish too Fast in General, if you think your going slow, Slow Down.... See allot of folks usin Stradics as well, way too fast of a reel to be a good trout reel.. Impossible to go slow enough with one of those, ya need a 4:1 3:7:1 to do it right in my book..
> 
> JAM


Most definitely fish too fast for them alot of the times, especially when cold. I do use corados and sustains alot, as far as being a too fast reel, it is a little harder to slow retrieve down and keep it constant and smooth at the same time being ultra slow. But I don't think I'll trade my fast retrieve reels in, do alot in creeks-rivers with current and there are many times a good fish comes right back to kayak fast.


Hey jam, y'all use leaders? .


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

kayak456 said:


> No. The reel has nothing to do with it, you just reel slower. I catch plenty of trout on my setup and I'm sure you do with yours as well. Its the fisherman ,not the fish


biggest trout so far for ya this season?


----------



## kayak456

23 inches on a badonkadonk.


----------



## surf rat

A fast reel is the only way to keep up with a big Trout like Jesse said...A slow reel is fine for the little guys or the occasional five pounder. We have caught two over 10 lbs. and about 10 over nine lbs. in the last three weeks. and more 7 and 8 lb fish than I can remember. All on mirrolures and all on fast reels. My biggest fish this season that I regestered is 11 lbs two ounces. She swallowed a lure and bled out. That fish took off headed straight at me like she had a rocket strapped to her. I threw back a couple bigger. You wont see me fish with a slow reel for the trout we have up here....A big 8 or 9 lb Trout in shallow water is a very fast fish. I can barely keep up with them with a 6 to 1 and a 7.5 ft rod. Jam fishes a lot and is basically a very old school guy which I respect. And what he says is true for the typical Trout in the surf. But those Trout yall catch down there are not the same animal as here and places like Baffin Bay in Texas...I often use a 7 to 1 Core conventional for these fish. So I guess it all depends on where you are fishing and what size Trout you are catching.....With that said Jam is a very good source of information and his knowledge of how the old timers do it is spot on and I really do respect that...But if any of those old timers want to come up here and fish with us boys they better bring their heart pills with them. And their fast reels. And when I fish down there I will use a slow reel as a sign of respect for time honored tradition. Fair enough?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

I'm bout to go throw one of these in some dark creek water with a leader and see what happens cheers


----------



## roostertail

> surf rat
> We have caught two over 10 lbs. and about 10 over nine lbs. in the last three weeks. and more 7 and 8 lb fish than I can remember.


 Where do you fish??


----------



## kayak456

Ijust got some shrimp at motts and I'm parking the car now and getting my cart out


----------



## yerbyray

kayak456 said:


> Ijust got some shrimp at motts and I'm parking the car now and getting my cart out


I'm at work and envious as can be.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

yerbyray said:


> I'm at work and envious as can be.


x2. Ask the guy in Motts if you can fish the dock, it's ate up around there.


----------



## surf rat

I fish the Elizabeth river. My fishing partner just registered 62 release citations for the month of Dec. He caught 10 more in the last few trips we have fished. I caught at least as many but I only registered 1 fish this year...The 11 lbder. One trip recently I caught an 8 and a 9 lbder on back to back cast and we had a double with 8 lbders all in a span of about 15 min. on one flat. We are on a pattern that is like nothing I have ever seen. More big Trout this year than ever.


----------



## NCsurffisher

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> I'm bout to go throw one of these in some dark creek water with a leader and see what happens cheers


beautiful. Are you spinning wood or is that plastic?


----------



## fishseeker86

I will vouch for that because I'm his fishing partner and I actually registered about 67 releases and about 6 kills total for the year most of them between middle of nov til Christmas even in 45 degree water speckled trout are speed freaks and they jump just like largemouth anybody ever seen a 9 '6 31 inch trout jump twice and tail walk like a marlin and smoke 25 to 30 yards of line off 4 times in 6 foot of water the only way to gain knowledge of big fish is to catch them and land them so nothing less than a 3000 sustain will be on one of my rods and you need a fast recovery on the tip of the rod or you'll lose them everytime high end tackle is required for this caliber of fishing !!!!!!


----------



## surf rat

I myself have caught Trout in the surf in some pretty cold water. A 3/8 oz grub is my first choice but I will throw a 52 or 51 mr.. Fish the mouth of Inlets on an outgoing tide on warm days...better yet fish just inside the Inlet. Even cold Trout sometimes like a little action to entice a strike. A smaller bait will usually catch more fish and some large ones. One thing you must have is clear water. Cold muddy water is a bad situation but cold clear water is worth fishing. I have found that cold water fish will bite but not very well or very often. Trout really don't like to spend the winter in the surf. They like the sound and creeks and rivers...A very cold snap will force the fish just inside the sound to move to the surf just like what happens in Frisco about every year this time...along with the pups. Should be any week now. During normal Fall fishing I like to fish the first cut off the beach at high tide and at low tide believe it or not a 3/4 to 1 oz jighead and a 3 in grub will smoke about anything mainly because it will reach the fish. On a windy day I will often throw a 3/4 oz head even if the fish are close. You can't feel a light jig in the wind plus it gets blown along. In fact you can fish a 1 oz jig slower than a 1/4 oz one in a hard wind...It is not blown along like a light one..Same is true of a heavy current. I remember one day at Rodanthe several years ago guys were watching a couple of us catch Trout after Trout while they caught nothing....we were casting three times farther than they could because it was low tide, windy and the fish were over the bar. It was too deep and rough to wade out to them. Those guys didn't have anything heavier than 1/4 oz heads....And none of them even noticed we were useing 1 oz heads...I would have given them some if they had asked. Sometimes Trout fisherman become very closed minded and think that the same old thing will catch them when it won't. Trout fishing is a lot like Bass fishing. Diffrent techniques are required for diffrent conditions. And yes color does matter.And so does a leader. They both matter a lot.....Nice looking bait Jesse. You should come fish with us sometime.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Wouldn't mind getting some time in up there, different caliber of fish around you guys then down here, that's for sure.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

NCsurffisher said:


> beautiful. Are you spinning wood or is that plastic?


Hand carve wood.


----------



## Mobcrack

kayak456 said:


> I don't know how fish see but I am saying that I know many trout fisherman who don't use leaders and still catch tons and tons of trout. Braid is very abrasvie resistent so biteoffs and gills don't harm it. I know you can catch more with a leader but it is definatly not mandatory.
> I live in maryland and we use leader for stripers and stuff. I use leader on all fishing I do and I use them for all lure fishing. I just know you don't have to have a leader to catch fish.
> 
> Many people complain how flouro carbon is so expensive.. seagar is expensive and I only use that for flounder fishing.berkley has a flour0 line that is excellent and cost about the same as braid. You can buy a 330 yard spool of it for like 14 dollars, compared to 25 yards of seagar for 14 dollars. Like I said I know leader can help a lot when water is crystal clear but when water is muddy like surf fish don't care one thing leaders are good for is to control a fish by the boat
> In the surf you mirrolure will definatly get roller around a lot and you hooked will get tangled a lot in the line but the stiffer leader should stop that


What are you talking about? Braid will not hold up to abrasion at all!! Any fisherman worth his weight in salt will know this. Also, leaders are a must, esp with braid!!


----------



## gshivar

Mobcrack, don't not know what kind of braid you use but all i've tried is much more abrasion resistant than mono or floro. I use floro leaders with braid and fish with people who tie braid to mirrolure. I agree withkayak456. best glenn


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Mobcrack said:


> What are you talking about? Braid will not hold up to abrasion at all!! Any fisherman worth his weight in salt will know this. Also, leaders are a must, esp with braid!!


Yeah I didn't want to be the one to light that fire haha , glad someone did though haha.


----------



## kayak456

braid is alot more abrasion resisitant. i am not going to get into the braid vs mono argument but mono nicks easily,and gets weekened by the sun. i have had many flounder be wrapped around the piling on the pier and i can still pull him out with braid, i use only braid and i use only flouro leaders. my man point to make is you dont have to use a leader.you dont know what your talking about if you think braid is not abrasion resistent


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

kayak456 said:


> braid is alot more abrasion resisitant. i am not going to get into the braid vs mono argument but mono nicks easily,and gets weekened by the sun. i have had many flounder be wrapped around the piling on the pier and i can still pull him out with braid, i use only braid and i use only flouro leaders. my man point to make is you dont have to use a leader.you dont know what your talking about if you think braid is not abrasion resistent


Guess everyone got it backwards lol


----------



## kayak456

So you really think braid is not abrasive resisitent? That's crazy


----------



## yerbyray

This thread is akin to River Rigs as I have went out and bought four Mirrolures since it was started. It is amazing how once a product is discussed, not only the positive merits but how to use it correctly, that you see yourself needing it.

Hearing the success of others on how and why something works is great marketing.

FYI- I haven't bought a River Rig yet as I am waiting to buy from a local dealer and save the shipping.


----------



## OBXPC

Braid is abrasion resistant but cuts easily. Anything sharp will cut braid alot quicker than mono. Braid is also highly visable. There are times when trout are leader shy and times when they are not. On many occasions while fishing very clear water, friends of mine have had very limited success until adding a floro leader to their braid. I also remember a day when i showed an old timer on the beach how to tie a double uni and made him a leader because he couldnt get a bite. As soon as he changed up he was catching them every cast like the rest of us. I've also seen many times where it didnt matter but that is the exception not the rule.
I also prefer a fast reel. Not only does it help keep up with a fish running at you but a fast reel also helps you pick up slack line quicker during the retrieve. There are times particularly surf fishing when you get caught in the wash and you have to pick up line quickly to stay in contact with your lure. Alot of bites are missed that way and being able to keep up with the current is very important. You are really only using the reel to pick up line anyway. The movement of the bait should be done with the rod for the most part.


----------



## bronzbck1

Does any one use a Corky?


----------



## surf rat

I ordered 60 new ones yesterday from mirrolure. In Texas it is the bait. I have fished them for about 5 five years and love them. I have seen two over 12 lbs caught on them here in Va. We mostly throw the Fat Boy but I do like the original floater..By the wat the floaters don't float they sink real slow. They are deadly on the flats. Great bait. I usually throw them on a conventional outfit with 12 lb mono or Sun Line Supers Sniper Floro. They are very tough as well. Soft but will handle hundreds of Trout.


----------



## Mobcrack

I love braid, its all i use. But it is NOT resistant to abrasion. You may be using 60lb braid but that is overkill. I use PP 20lb/10lb on most rods and ALWAYS use a flouro leader 5-6' long. My braid to mono knot NEVER fails. I killed the BIG trout this year on a Rapala skitter walk in spec trout color. If you can find this color, buy it. ITs not easy to find.


----------



## NCsurffisher

Has anyone had success with the Paul Brown (corky) lures in the surf?


----------



## bronzbck1

surf rat said:


> I ordered 60 new ones yesterday from mirrolure. In Texas it is the bait. I have fished them for about 5 five years and love them. I have seen two over 12 lbs caught on them here in Va. We mostly throw the Fat Boy but I do like the original floater..By the wat the floaters don't float they sink real slow. They are deadly on the flats. Great bait. I usually throw them on a conventional outfit with 12 lb mono or Sun Line Supers Sniper Floro. They are very tough as well. Soft but will handle hundreds of Trout.


60. Those things must not work at all ha ha...... I've been wanting to fish them and bought 10. There are a few trout still around and I will give them a try


----------



## surf rat

They let me order 60 per year at a reduced price because I am guide. They hooked me up with some extra baits this time. I told them that I am going to be a guest speaker at the saltwater sportsman seminar in va beach next week and I would talk up their stuff. I really do use them a lot. G Loomis and Shimano really take care of me so I will for sure give them their due. Best rods made in my opinion. Shimano makes some fine reels for Trout slaying. I have been useing Stella 3000's lately. They are smooth, fast ,light and strong. What else can you ask of a reel.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Braid is abrasion resistant on PYLONS, not snadbars or teeth or anything like that. It can be used for shock in 200lb and OVER, its like small rope then. Under that it is not.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Yeah. Unfortunately all the pylons near me got sharp sh!t all over em rofl


----------



## RuddeDogg

Mobcrack said:


> What are you talking about? Braid will not hold up to abrasion at all!! Any fisherman worth his weight in salt will know this. Also, leaders are a must, esp with braid!!


Wow....then I guess I don't know chit about surf fishing then cause braid is all I use for BOTH bail and lures, and NO I don't use a leader because ya DON'T have to. The ONLY time time I use a leader is with my 8nbait hevaers, that's it. Have I had some abrasion issues, yes BUT...they were few and far between. I use braid with my smaller set up as well, same thing.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately all the pylons near me got sharp sh!t all over em rofl


Heavier(40+) braid holds up to barnacles, it will fray but not cut. Mono just goes PLINK!


----------



## NCFishing

On the Paul Browns, West Marine was having a big 50% off sale and I picked up a couple originals for half off. They work pretty well in the surf because they are pretty heavy compared to mirrolures, have yet to catch anything on them though...


----------



## NTKG

AAAAAnnnnnddd..... It's January... lol 



Rat, got any days open for a striper trip?


----------



## tjbjornsen

"I have been useing Stella 3000's lately. They are smooth, fast ,light and strong. *What else can you ask of a reel*."
That they Not cost $800?
That would be about the only thing I could think of!


----------



## AbuMike

Great reel till the next new sponsor comes along, then they will be junk...


----------



## surf rat

Call me Niel and I will take you guys out....Mike I used Loomis rods when I had to pay full price for them. I was happy when Shimano asked me to move over. I would buy Shimano and Loomis any day full price over anything out there.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

AbuMike said:


> Great reel till the next new sponsor comes along, then they will be junk...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

NTKG said:


> AAAAAnnnnnddd..... It's January... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rat, got any days open for a striper trip?


..............


----------



## RuddeDogg

jesse lockowitz said:


>


lmao


----------



## AbuMike

Nevermind since it ain't gonna let me post what I wanted to say......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

AbuMike said:


> Nevermind since it ain't gonna let me post what I wanted to say......


Don't let anyone sensor you! Fight the man.


----------



## Shooter

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Don't let anyone sensor you! Fight the man.


He catches one little fish and now he acts as if he now has chest hair 

Jesse, you better behave or you will not be allowed to sit at the grown-up table


----------



## surf rat

. I need a bigger G Loomis sticker..It is hard to see thru all those trout tails.


----------



## westernny

good one Rat : )


----------



## surf rat

These are a little clearer.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Shooter said:


> He catches one little fish and now he acts as if he now has chest hair
> 
> Jesse, you better behave or you will not be allowed to sit at the grown-up table


10-4 pops Lol


----------



## Phaedrus

456- what is the name of this Berkley flouro you are talking about? Does it not hold up as well as the Seaguar?


----------



## Crystal Coaster

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> I'm bout to go throw one of these in some dark creek water with a leader and see what happens cheers


gorgeous! who makes it?


----------



## oldguy

I usually fish in cold weather for surf trout with 8 lb. fluoro tied directly to a 1 oz. lead jig with curly tail grub. Beyond the bar at low/falling and inside the bar at near/max high. I have most luck with the chartreuse or at least grubs with the chart. tail. I have never tried a Mirrolure in the surf but have good luck in the creeks from my jonboat with a Mirrodine in natural colors. Surf or creek, SLOW is the word.


----------



## don brinson

For trout I like my very old green and tan Abu cardinal 4's spinning reels. I've had mine for over 38 years. Very slow retrive. I have to make my on bail springs, but other than that they work great.
They have caught a lot of trout and stealhead.


----------

